# What sport would be good for a miniature Aussie that is 3 almost 4 years old



## Mariea2014 (Jan 26, 2013)

She is really active and loves learning new things (usually)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Flyball, agility, herding/treibball, canine freestyle, disc dog, all kinds of things. If she really likes learning new tricks freestyle would be great. This site has a lot of great tricks most of which are freestyle type tricks like standing on your feet, weaving between your legs, crawling, jumping through your arms.


----------

